

Ask HN: How Do You Stop Your Mind From Racing - QuantumGuy

Hi hackernews ever since I was a kid my mind has always been racing.Wherever I go I am thinking about things,physics mainly. It has gotten to the point where I am unable to enjoy anything. I can't relax,I can't sleep, I can't even enjoy a simple conversation. Any suggestions on how to stop my mind from racing. I have been taking Ritalin LA since I was 5 but it has been less than helpful in that area. My doctor had me try strattera and adderal before but it didn't work. No workout only school and programming. I am attempting to meditate on a daily basis, which I have been failing at miserably.
======
mimiflynn
Work out much? Ride a bike, run, rock climb, lift weights... its a great way
to get yourself to meditate while exhausting yourself to sleep better. If I
find myself anxious and thinking too much, this is my first answer.

If working out doesn't work, I end up taking a couple of days for myself to
build or study whatever it is that had been on my mind.

------
CookWithMe
Exercise has been suggested numerous times, and I agree. I'd also add to
choose a sport where you have to focus your mind (i.e. not go to the gym or
jogging).

I have been doing downhill/freeride mountainbiking and enjoy bouldering right
now. Both sports don't allow your mind to wander off - you need to be 100%
focused on your body. In case of mountainbiking, a lot of adrenaline was
involved because of the risk. I felt that when the mind realizes there are
serious consequences from not focusing completely on the task at hand (e.g.
when you are racing through trees), it will focus automatically. This hasn't
happened to me when going jogging or so - my mind would still be able to
wander off.

YMMV, as always. Good luck!

------
mtviewdave
Given that you're taking Ritalin, the first step would be to bring these
symptoms to your doctor's attention. You may need your dosage adjusted, or a
need to try a new drug, or try some other treatment (or even stop taking meds
entirely, though don't do this without talking to your doctor first). The
important thing is to work with your doctor until you've got a solution that
works for you; this may take several visits.

~~~
QuantumGuy
Thanks I will try that and exercise.

------
logn
My non-medical opinion would be to stop taking amphetamines and any caffeine
and get more sleep.

------
joelmaat
Rather than meditate (at this stage) listen to brainwave entrainment tracks
(Neuro-Programmer 3). That will eventually calm your mind if you just keep
playing it.

Also try 1g Niacin, 1g Vitamin C, and 500mg Pantothenic Acid before bed.

Taper off the pharmaceutical drugs if you can.

(I'm curious if this will work for you, so if you try it out, then it would be
nice if you post a reply telling me what your results were.)

------
Meai
Go get a job, a warehouse job will force you to focus on things other than
physics but any job is good. Also go to the gym, it won't help with your mind
racing per se, but it will make everything else better.

I don't want to sound snarky, but I think I ought to mention that this
actually works.

------
timmm
It's less about your mind racing and more about learning how to stop thinking.
Being present to the moment. Start guided/mindful meditation. Read eastern
texts Tao, ect.

Thinking is important but learning when to get outside your head and be
present is much more important.

Read Eckhart Tolle

------
rfugger
Some kind of meditation practice might be helpful.

------
argonz
Ditch doctors (at least the majority), and medication. Read about glutene
intolerance and possible connections. Take omega-3 supplements and stop
glutene+dairy. Possible that it's just bullshit and won't work, otherwise
effects after 30days. Worst case you just become slim and fit.

------
piyush_soni
Meditation. Try the Art of Living course, it's amazing.

------
orangethirty
How old are you?

------
MostAwesomeDude
What everybody else said.

Personally, I have a series of large Rubiks-style cubes, up to 7x7x7.
Scrambling and solving these has become a kind of mental exercise for me that
gets me off of the train of thought that I'm on, and it's useful for
disrupting constant repetition.

Another thing is rubber ducking (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging> ) which works really well
for taking large rambling thoughts and condensing them into small, simple,
focused ideas. Don't ramble at the duck. Try to explain to the duck in a way
that you feel resembles real communication, instead of ranting.

And yes, exercise.

------
ahoyhere
Learn to quiet your mind not by denying but by embracing what's going on. You
can become an observer in your own head instead of being caught up by
discoursive thoughts… see them as weather.

My #1 go-to recommendation is the AUDIO book (not the written version) of When
Things Fall Apart by Pema Chodron. Don't worry if you're not going through
what sounds like a crisis… the audiobook is accessible for even minor issues,
like "being a human."

[http://www.amazon.com/When-Things-Fall-Apart-
Difficult/dp/15...](http://www.amazon.com/When-Things-Fall-Apart-
Difficult/dp/1590305450)

